# old YT828 gas leak !!!!



## Frankthebeast (Jan 4, 2022)

HI Everyone

i had a old YT828 mid 80s or early 90s , and the gas leak from the carb by the choke clapet ??? after close fall on the carb side will running ,
any ideas


----------



## Darryl G (Feb 5, 2017)

Idea - edit grammar above so we can comprehend it


----------



## Frankthebeast (Jan 4, 2022)

sorry I’m a French Canadian I do my best ,

Now it’s okay for you sir

there is a gas leak from the carburettor on the air filter side , this is produced after the blower tilted on the carburettor side almost completely


----------



## English_Cat (Sep 1, 2020)

Frankthebeast said:


> sorry I’m a French Canadian I do my best ,
> 
> Now it’s okay for you sir
> 
> there is a gas leak from the carburettor on the air filter side , this is produced after the blower tilted on the carburettor side almost completely


This is somewhat normal, from the gas tank to the carburetor it has to go through a lot of fuel line and a fuel pump. If you simply turn off the engine, there's still going to be a lot of fuel in the line and in the carburetor bowl itself, so if you tilt it, some will overflow. If you need to service the machine, drain out the fuel line/carburetor first before tipping it. 

If it leaks while running, then you have a problem, but if I understand right, you said it leaked when the machine was tipped.


----------



## Frankthebeast (Jan 4, 2022)

CarlB, thanks

he started to leak when she started to lean to the side when I lost the handles when she was running , and still leak when it run


----------



## Jatoxico (Jan 6, 2018)

Float hung up (stuck) after being on it's side?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Frankthebeast said:


> CarlB, thanks
> 
> he started to leak when she started to lean to the side when I lost the handles when she was running , and still leak when it run


well, fairly easy to check.

remove bowl and float. check float to see if there is gas inside it. if so replace.
if not then clean / inspect needle tip and clean needle seat.
perhaps some spec of dirt is in needle seat so it wont stop the flow of gas as it should.

you can push up float to see if gas stops as it should also.


----------



## Frankthebeast (Jan 4, 2022)

ok thank's everybody ,

ill be back with feedback soon


----------



## Frankthebeast (Jan 4, 2022)

1 - 8 of 8 Post

*orangputeh 

it was exactely the float , it was blocked in down position i cleaned it and now it's ok thank you again for your help , everybody to thank's *


----------

